# Fill Your Pants - code anyone?



## Mervs Mum

Anyone got a current discount code for Fill Your Pants? I need Itti mini boosters and training pants for Heebs.....


----------



## saraendepity

review a product and they will give you a code hun :) you get one every time you do it :winkwink:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Great handy hint there :) xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:thumbup: Just done a quick one for Itti mini boosters!! Now I need it so I can buy some more!! Do they email it then Sara? :)


----------



## Vici

You should have got it straight away after the review?


----------



## Mervs Mum

:shrug: nope...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How do you review? xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Got me code this morning :)


----------



## Mrs Muffin

How much do you get?


----------



## Mervs Mum

10% :)


----------



## saraendepity

YAY :) it usually comes up straight away but they might have changed the system now as they have a new site dont they :) hope it came in handy :D xoxo


----------



## saraendepity

katy said:


> How do you review? xx

just click on a product and lick write a review for this product (or something along those lines!)


----------

